# Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower Views



## famy27 (Mar 26, 2016)

I just received an exchange through RCI. The confirmation indicates that this is a "2BPSA" unit. Does anyone know what view and floorplan this might be?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2016)

famy27 said:


> I just received an exchange through RCI. The confirmation indicates that this is a "2BPSA" unit. Does anyone know what view and floorplan this might be?



I'm assuming "2BP" is a two bedroom plus and "SA" is a Saturday check-in 
I also found this old 2013 thread regarding the code - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197785
Here's a link to a current thread regarding views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239294






Lagoon Tower two bedroom layouts
Two bedroom Standard (GV - Garden View) and Plus (OV - Ocean View) -http://akamaitimeshare.com/lagoon/2bed/lagoon 2bed-2_1.jpg
Two bedroom Premier (OF - Oceanfront) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/lagoon/2bed premier/lagoon 2bed premier-2_1.jpg
_NOTE: I don't believe HGVC would assign RCI exchange to the Oceanfront Rooms. If they did it would most likely be on the lowest floors with blocked views._

Keep in mind, the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a bustling mini-city. The current number of guests at the HHV annually is 2 million+. There are four dedicated hotel towers, two dedicated timeshare tower and one mixed use tower of hotel rooms and timeshare units. Expect crowds here during peak season (holidays and anytime the kids are out of school).

In the evenings there may be various events. It also may get a little noisy in the evening depending on the events from either the Luau, corporate events (held on the lawn between lagoon tower and rainbow tower) and/or live music from the hotel bar but things eventually quiet down by midnight. If you're sensitive to noise, the rooms facing marina would be a better choice however you might get pool noise during the day on that side of the building. (NOTE: I prefer the views facing the rainbow tower)


----------



## famy27 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks. My DH is really, really hoping for some type of water view. I figure since it's a two-bedroom, we should be able to see something from at least one window. 

I called RCI, and the rep said it's listed as ocean view, but that they can't make any guarantees. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2016)

famy27 said:


> I just received an exchange through RCI. The confirmation indicates that this is a "2BPSA" unit. Does anyone know what view and floorplan this might be?



Hmmmmm. Where in your confirmation did you see this?
I can't find anything like this in my confirmation.  Just curious.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2016)

famy27 said:


> Thanks. My DH is really, really hoping for some type of water view. I figure since it's a two-bedroom, we should be able to see something from at least one window.
> 
> I called RCI, and the rep said it's listed as ocean view, but that they can't make any guarantees. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.



Most Lagoon Tower rooms have a view of the ocean from the balcony unless you're place on one of the lower floors that might have a blocked view.


----------



## famy27 (Mar 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Hmmmmm. Where in your confirmation did you see this?
> I can't find anything like this in my confirmation.  Just curious.



I called RCI to ask.


----------

